# Did people move?switch forums or die?



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

what happened to everyone? i use to come on everyday at school and there were adleast 60 or so people on every time i got on and adleast a couple new topics. What goin on here? Or im i just mistaking?


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I think it's a lot better than before since it's 'transformation'. Still no match for the 'other' site at all in volume of posts, but the great majority of them seem to be from heavily modified cars, which is not my case. 

I like this one better, especially the people, but it still needs to grow more. I'll hang around from now on to do my part. Later.
JC


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing myself. This site was never as big as the other forum out there, but it seems we might have lost some members during the website transition as there are very few new topics, scarce responses and just overall less activity now. :confused


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought the same thing as well, but its just generally been slowing down here, i dont think it has anything to do with the new forum.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

People *may* have left after the sale of the forum to another entity.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Could have something to do with the fact that some people (myself included) have put their Goats away for the winter.

Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I think in part that the GTO isn't really new anymore so a lot of the questions people have have been answered. I have been a part of this forum for quite a while and think that is what is going on. A large number of the early posters don't have questions any more and as a result don't visit as much. What is the best CAI as a question is no longer really interesting and can be found by searching.
The same thing happened on the SVT Focus forum I used to frequent and the SHO forum as well.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

December is always a slow month for forums, could be the holidays. Our new memberships are about the same and the guest count is a little higher.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Time Of Year*

I believe it could be time of year, Holidays approaching, people are busy, weather is cold and nasty, and I'm watin for my new internet service to come in, surfing off of a neighbors right now. A little slower.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I think all of the posts listed have hit on reasons why things are slower; time of year, new format, old timers dropping off and maybe some just switched to the LS1-LS2 forum. Personally, I like this forum, it's just the right speed for my level of expertise and lack thereof. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The important people are still here and posting.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

I don't know if peiople actually switched or just don't sign on to it as much... I'm a member of both forums and find the "other" a lot more active... I like this forum, too, but the lack of activity can get frustrating... I usually sign on to the "other" forum daily because I will always find new topics and discussion... I frequent this forum, usually about once a week, and very seldom have the topics changed... I won't give up on this forum... there are a lot of good people on here....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I watch the new member counter and the membership to this forum is on a slow but steady rise. Also there are tons of guests who frequent this forum but do not sign up. I think all of the reasons listed in the posts here plays a part. 

One thing many who frequent the other forum may notice is the antagonistic attacks, and constant insults to other members doesn't happen on this forum. Aside from the occasional debates (sometimes heated) and friendly and some not so friendly barbs thrown around, I do not see viciousness thrown around on here. 

I am seeing more and more members signing up on here who are purchasing used GTO's who end up replacing members who sold their's and are no longer active members. The other forum has more members but I have seen the same core group posting over and over again. The total head count can be deceiving. There is a total member count and an active member count. When I ordered my GTO I came across this forum and found the members eager to answer questions without insulting me for not knowing the answers to my own questions. I still see that happening to new members. Quality, not quantity.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i agree with the above said. i look at this site everyday although i may not post everyday. with the new format i tend to look at it less but the same great people are still around. it's like this is the more mature of the two main groups. there's a 3rd gto site out there too which i'd say is truly dead unfortunately but it had an even different group of people. some of the same members throughout but different outlook.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*What he said*



koman said:


> i agree with the above said. i look at this site everyday although i may not post everyday. with the new format i tend to look at it less but the same great people are still around. it's like this is the more mature of the two main groups. there's a 3rd gto site out there too which i'd say is truly dead unfortunately but it had an even different group of people. some of the same members throughout but different outlook.


:agree


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

The goats parked due to weather... and I've been hiding under a rock hoping for the sun's return. Haven't been on either forum for a week or so.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> The goats parked due to weather... and I've been hiding under a rock hoping for the sun's return. Haven't been on either forum for a week or so.


i've been hiding under the rock waiting for the 80 degree weather to chill out. :lol:


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

05GTO said:


> December is always a slow month for forums, could be the holidays. Our new memberships are about the same and the guest count is a little higher.


I was wondering if it could be because they aren't making GTO's anymore and just about all the new ones have been bought? Without any GTO's being built I was thinking the forums would eventually slow down.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

Weather, holidays, etc. Sounds like others have hit the majority of reasons. I bet things pick-up soon.

'course, it's still GTO driving season here in TX, only if I get mine fixed :willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been to the other site and it does seem to be active. I agree with the above statements- everyone at this site is helpful and expresses their opinions with high regard to others opinions. I do not have the time personally to spread conversations to multiple sites and actually, I don't even have this site nailed in terms of getting to those I either posted or responded too. 

I do have to say that I do not like the time it takes to change pages on the new and improved forum.
I have written the administration on that topic but have not received a response. :confused

I am here as long as I own a goat and still breathing.:cool
Frank


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Guy's I back & *Merry Christmas *well since i moved I have not really been on here much but I back hope you guy's and gal's missed me. I admit I have neglaticing this forum I been on yahoo answers & got my need to help people out of my system "What's that How do you recover songs froum you're ipod well you do....." Ha HA It's goo to be back.

Also Loving the new layout why & when did the mod's change it Look's Way Better


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Hi Guy's I back & *Merry Christmas *well since i moved I have not really been on here much but I back hope you guy's and gal's missed me. I admit I have neglaticing this forum I been on yahoo answers & got my need to help people out of my system "What's that How do you recover songs froum you're ipod well you do....." Ha HA It's goo to be back.
> 
> Also Loving the new layout why & when did the mod's change it Look's Way Better


*Tranlation please. *

*I'm afraid I'm not fluent in illiterate but I think you screwed up and inserted not one but two periods in that.....sentence? Proper text messaging etiquette would dictate that you exclude all punctuation.*

*But, I may have been neglaticing my education. *


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> *TRANSLATION please. *
> 
> *I'm afraid I'm not fluent in illiterate but I think you screwed up and inserted not one but two periods in that.....sentence? Proper text messaging etiquette would dictate that you exclude all punctuation.*
> 
> *But, I may have been NEGLECTING my education. *


use your spellcheck next time you wingnut:lol:


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

I am more active on one of the other boards. When I stop in here I never see much going on.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ahh, friends, the form is only what we make it. If we are concerned about people not talking, then START TALKING! By the way, what is going on with your GOAT? Think that no one cares, if they do they will let you know on this site. Relax, this group is filled with good people.:cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

koman said:


> use your spellcheck next time you wingnut:lol:


Please see original post by MJGTOWISH.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Yup*

I dont know, I dont see many responses to threads. I joined a couple months before they changed to the new so-called updated site and it seemed more active then than now.


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Too many open ended threads in here. 

I am a mechanic by trade(helicopters) and tend to fix my owns stuff or modify my own stuff. That being said, when I come in here and search for something all I see is open ended un answered threads. That is useless to me. 

IMO these cars are still too new (not getting olders as someone else said) so there is not a lot of technical depth to the forum. I come from a 15 year Mustang background and with the number of those cars being out there there pretty much isn't a screw or bolt that someone hasn't undone in order to fix or change something.

Something else I have noticed in here is there can be 50 people in a forum page in here but no one is saying anything. It is kind of hard to read nothing.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Dan_E said:


> Weather, holidays, etc. Sounds like others have hit the majority of reasons. I bet things pick-up soon.
> 
> 'course, it's still GTO driving season here in TX, only if I get mine fixed :willy:


Yea Dan, I see your not missing the mid-Atlantic, hope your back up and running.... :cheers

Red.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr. Black said:


> Too many open ended threads in here.
> 
> I am a mechanic by trade(helicopters) and tend to fix my owns stuff or modify my own stuff. That being said, when I come in here and search for something all I see is open ended un answered threads. That is useless to me.
> 
> ...


Each forum has its positive attributes as does this one (especially if you own an old goat and a new goat).... IMO if you own an 04~06 GTO and looking for high volume, quick responses or regional yada, yada, yada specifically about our cars... then check out the ls1gto site. I'm running about an equal post count on both and toggle back and forth between the 2 when I'm online.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ipod*



MJGTOWISH said:


> Hi Guy's I back & *Merry Christmas *well since i moved I have not really been on here much but I back hope you guy's and gal's missed me. I admit I have neglaticing this forum I been on yahoo answers & got my need to help people out of my system "What's that How do you recover songs froum you're ipod well you do....." Ha HA It's goo to be back.
> 
> Also Loving the new layout why & when did the mod's change it Look's Way
> Better


Wife just got me the new IPOD Nano. I'll have to put some GTO video clips on it. It sounds good crankin' up the IPOD in the goat with some Johnny Cash"ring of fire" and Blue oyster cult "reaper" I also have some pics of my goat on it!!!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

I visit both sites but post more on the other just because of the give and take.
On here I posted some pics of my rims and I have guys PMing me about the sunroof, exhaust tips.
So I PM them back with a link to the other site where I've already explained when where how much why.
Just my .02.
I agree there's alot of bashing on the other site some good natured some not so much.
Mike


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Mikey340 said:


> I visit both sites but post more on the other just because of the give and take.
> On here I posted some pics of my rims and I have guys PMing me about the sunroof, exhaust tips.
> So I PM them back with a link to the other site where I've already explained when where how much why.
> Just my .02.
> ...


Mike,
I hear ya brother, except I've posted equally on this and the ls1gto site. For me ls1 has more regional happenings type info to offer and a higher turn over rate of conversation for our GTO's. I believe the reason to be that forum is only about the 04~06 GTO, unlike this forum which encompass all GTO model's. Unfortunately this site doesn't appear to provide as rapid a turn over of info for the 04~06 GTO but has a wealth of info for old goats that ls1 doesn't cover at all. Many people are members of both forums (this and ls1gto) while others belong to ls1tech or ultimategto, which I have no interest in either because I don't like the format or thread flow on them. I met a guy local to my home with a MBM GTO that he's owned for 2 years, he only knew of the ultimate site. I gave him the info for this one and my other favorite but haven't seen him on either. I guess its all personal preference in what feels right for what people are looking to get from a forum.

Hell its the Internet, doesn't matter what forum you get on, people poke each other in the eye all the time.... the real differences are rules of use, range of topics discussed, tempo of the conversation and infraction enforcement. Just keep it rollin brother!

Nice wheels (both styles) on yer YJ and there are a few open top goats round the mid-Atlantic... that's a very desirable mod!

Red.


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

My biggest thing is I love to read (I hate books BTW lol) and when a forum don't move I get bored of it quickly. So to compensate for that I don't come in here that often. When I do come in there is stuff to read again. 

Like I said before though, IMO there is just not much tech in here and that is what I like. Well there is tech but it is slow tech.


----------

